# البناء البلوري للمعادن



## مهندس مواد و معادن (24 أغسطس 2007)

البناء البلوري للمعادن

The Structure of Crystalline Solids



​


الأجسام البلورية والأمورفية (غير المتبلورة )
Crystalline and Amorphous Solids

تتكون جميح الأجسام من ذرات . وتسمي الأجسام التى يكون وضع الذرات فيها عشوائيا دون نظام معين بالأجسام الأمورفية (اي غير المتبلورة ) , ومن أمثلة هذه الأجسام الزجاج والشمع والقار. والمواد الأمورفية ذات البنيان الذي لا يتخذ اي شكل معين (أيزو تروبية) الخواص . اي أن خواصها الطبيعية
في جميع الاتجاهات واحدة .

وعلى النقيض من ذلك نجد أن الذرات بالاجسام البلورية تنتظم فيما بينها في نظام دقيق محكم , وقد تختلف الخواص الطبيعية لهذه الاجسام اختلافا كبيرا فى الاتجاهات المختلفة , ويقال أن هذه الاجسام ذات خواص بلورية.

ومن الصفات المميزة للمعادن (الفلزات) بريقها المميز , وعدم شفافيتها , وتوصيلها
للكهرباء والحرارة .

و قد اعطى العلماء تعريفات عديدة للمعادن و من هذه التعريفات :
(المعادن هى اجسام لامعة يمكن طرقها) وهذه الصفات المميزة للمعادن عبارة عن انعكاس للبناء الذري و تحدد هذه الصفات المميزة للمعادن بخواص العناصر الداخلة بها وبأشكال تجمع الذرات بها في البناء الذري في المعادن .
و تكون جميع المعادن والسبائك المعدنية فى الحالة الصلبة مهما كانت طريقة استخلاصها أو
تشغيلها ذات بناء بلوري بارز المعالم . وبما أن ذرات الأجسام البلورية عامة (وذرات المعادن على وجه الخصوص ) توجد فى مستويات واوضاع فراغيةمضبوطة تماما لذا فهذه الذرات تكّون فيما بينها ما يعرف بالشبكة البلورية الفراغية.

1 . الشبكات البلورية للمعادن Crystal Structures

وضعت اساسيات و نظريات علم البلورات و بنائها في القرن التاسع عشر ,وقد أثبتت الدراسات المتتالية و التي اجريت في مطلع القرن العشرين والتي استخدمت فيها الأشعة السينية أن فرضية وجود الشبكات البلورية صحيح تمام الصحة .


أ. الشبكة المكعبية متمركزة (مركزية ) الحجم (الجسد) BBC (Body-Centered Cubic)

أكثر انواع الشبكات البلورية انتشارا في المعادن. وهي عبارة عن مكعب مركزي من تسع ذرات : ثمانية منها تقع في اركان المكعب , والتاسعة فى مركزه (داخل المكعب ) . وكثير من المعادن ذات شبكة مكعبة متمركزة الحجم , ومن أمثلة هذه المعادن : ~

الليثيوم والصوديوم و البوتاسيوم و الفاناديوم والكروم والحديد α والروبيديوم

والمولبدينوم والتنجستن وغيرها.
و تختلف متغيرات الشبكة (ضلع المكعب ) لكل معدن .

وفيما يلى اطوال ضلع المكعب بالأنجستروم (Ǎ) لبعض المعادن :

الليثيوم 3.5
البيريليوم 3.04 
الحديد α 2.87 
المولبدينوم 3.14 
الكروم 2.89 


*ب‌. *الشبكة المكعبية متمركزة الوجه FCC ( Face-Centered Cubic) :
ب‌.
و تتكون الوحدة الأولية لها من 14 ذرة : ثمانية منها فىأركان المكعب وستة ذرات منها فى مركز وجه كل من أوجه المكعب الستة .
و المعادن التالية ذات شبكت مكعبية متمركزة الوجه :
الالومنيوم و الكالسيوم و النحاس والكوبالت والبالاديوم والفضة والبلاتين والذهب والرصاص

وفيما يلي طول ضلع المكعب بالانجستروم (Ǎ) لبعضها :

الألومينيوم 05. 4
الحديدγ 3.63 
الذهب 4.08 
النحاس 3.6 
الرصاص 4.94 


جـ. الشبكة المسدسية Hexagonal Close-Packed) HCP) 

وحدتها الأولية ليست مجرد منشور سداسي تقع الذرات فى اركانه الاثنى عشر, بل هي عبارة عما يسمى بالوحدة المسدسية المزدحمة التكديس (المكتظة ) , وفيها بالإضافة إلى الذرات الموجودة فن الأركان وفي مركزي القاعد تين المسدستين ثلاث ذرات اخرى بداخل الوحدة . وبالإضافة إلى متغيرات الشبكة البلورية يعتبر عدد الذرات الموجودة بالوحدة الأولية والمحيطة بكل ذرة من ذرات الشبكة البلورية من الخواص الهامة للشبكة.

ويسمى هذا العدد بعدد الترابط . وكلما زاد عدد الترابط كلما كانت الشبكة أكثر تكدسا (إكتظاظا) بالذرات. وعلى سبيل المثال للذرة بالوحدة الأولية المكعبية البسيطة ستة جارات تقع كلها على أبعاد متساوية عنها , اي أن عدد الترابط لهذه الوحدة 6. ودرجة امتلاء هذه الوحدة بالذرات (معامل التكدس ) تساوى 52ر0 اي أن 52% من فراغ هذه الشبكة تملؤه الذرات و 48% الباقية مسام (فراغ) .

و في الشبكة البلورية المكعبية متمركزة الحجم BCC لكل ذرة ثماني جارات قريبة , اي أن عدد الترابط يساوي 8 . ومعامل التكديس لهذه الشبكة 0.68 . 

و في الشبكة البلورية المكعبية متمركزة الوجه FCC , والشبكة المسدسية المزدحمة التكديس تحيط بكل ذرة إثنا عشرة جارة قريبة , وعدد الترابط لهذه الشبكات 12 لكلتى الشبكتين ومعامل التكدس لكل منهما 0.74. 

ومن الصفات الهامة للبنيان البلوري كذلك عدد الذرات التى تعد من نصيب كل وحدة أولية للشبكة . 

وعلى سبيل المثال فكل ذرة من الذرات الموجودة بأركان المكعب في الشبكة المكعبية متمركزة الحجم BCC
تحتسب كثمن 8/1 ذرة فى الوحدة الأولية وذلك ناشىء عن أن كل ذرة من هذه الذرات توجد فى آن واحد في ثمان وحدات اولية . و عدد مثل هذه الذرات يساوي 8 , إذآ فتحتسب جميح هذه الذرات فى الخلية بذرة واحدة 
( 8 x 8/1 = 1 ) .
أما الذرة الموجودة بالمركز فتحسب بجملتها في الوحدة الأولية , وبالتالي فنصيبالوحدة الأولية من الذرات 
( 8 X 8/1 + 1 = 2 ) ذرتان.

مثال اخر : في الشبكة المكعبية متمركزة الوجه FCC 
نصيب الوحدة الاولية اربع ذرات : 8 ذرات على اركان المعكب نصيبهم ذرة واحده 
( 8 x 8/1 = 1 )
و ستة ذرات على الوجه نصيب كل واحد نصف ذرة فصبح المجموع ذرتين 3 .
( 6 x 2/1 = 3 )
فيصبح المجموع 4 ذرات .









الترابط بين الذرات فى الشبكة البلورية :

يحمل هذا الترابط طابعا خاصا يسمى بالترابط «المعدني (الفلزي)» فالذراتالموجودة فى أركان الشبكة البلورية تتنازل بسهولة عن الكترونات تكافئهاوتتحول إل أيوننات موجبة الشحنة . وهكذا تكون في أركان الشبكة البلوريةأيونات موجبة بدلا من الذرات المحايدة . ويمتلئ الفراغ بين الأيونات بالإلكترونات السالبة الشحنة - اي بما يسمى (بالسحابة الالكترونية) وتحددالإلكترونات الحرة التي تنجذب فى وقت واحد إل عدة أيونات موجبةالصلة بين هذه الأيونات .


خصائص بناء الأجسام البلورية

يعطي الوضع الهندسي المنتظم للذرات في الأجسام البلورية سماتخاصة لخواص هذه الأجسام تميزها عن خواص الأجسام غيرالبلورية أوالأمورفية . و أول هذه السمات هو توجهها (Anisotropy) ونقصد بذلك اختلاف الخواص الطبيعية للبلورات فى الاتجاهات المختلفة .

البلورة المفردة (Single Crystal) 

لو أخذنا بلورة مفردة كبيرة من االمعدن (وتسمىايضا مونوكريستال) وقطعنا منها عينات فى اتجاهات مختلفة بالنسبة لمحور البلورة وأجرينا عليها الاختبارات لتعيين خواصها الميكانيكية والطبيعية لحصلنا على اثبات واضح (للانيزوتروبية)(Anisotropy) . وعلى سبيل المثال تبين التجارب التي أجريتعلى العينات المأخوذة من بلورة النحاس أن نقطة الكسر (المقاومة القصوى)σb تتراوح في الاتجاهات المختلفة من 14 إل 35كج /مم2 وأن الاستطالة النسبية تترواح من 10 إلى 55% كما أن توصيلها للحرارة والكهرباء يختلف اختلافا كبيرا فى الاتجاهات المختلفة , وهذا دليل على للأنيزوتروبية ((Anisotropy وهي النتيجة الحتمية للوضع الهندسي المنتظم للذرات فى الشبكة البلورية.


المواد عديدة البلورات (Polycrystalline Materials)

معظم المعادن و المواد البلورية تتكون عادة من عدد كبير من البلورات او الحبيبات (Grains), اي انها تعتبر اجسام عديدة البلورات. و تؤدي عشوائية اتجاه البلورات المختلفة في المعدن إلى تماثل خواص المعدن العديد البلورات فى الاتجاهات المختلفةعمليا.
وكلما كانت حبيبات المعدن أدق كلما كان المعدن أكثر أنيزوتروبية ((Anisotropy.

وينتج عن بعض عمليات التشغيل على البارد(Cold working) مثل عملية الدرفلة او السحب على درجة حرارة الغرفة , توجيه سائد للحبيبات(Grains) فى اتجاهواحد : فتمتد محاور الحبيبات بطول خط التشغيل أي فى اتجاه الدرفلة أوالسحب مثلا . وعند وجود مثل هذا البنيان (ويسمى كذلك بالنسيج ) نلاحظ أنيزوتروبية ((Anisotropy الخواص . 
وعلى سبيل المثال فالخواص الميكانيكية للألواح المدرفلة على البارد مقاسة فى اتجاه الدرفلة تختلف بالخواص الميكانيكية عن الاتجاه العمودي بالنسبة لاتجاه الدرفلة.



اعداد مهندس مواد و معادن
محمد حلواني


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## اييمان (10 ديسمبر 2007)

هل لديك اية مراجع تخص الموضوع،؟ جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
تسلملي


----------



## احمد1970 (9 يونيو 2008)

ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررائع


----------



## أثرى (1 أبريل 2009)

رائع جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشخيبي (9 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا م.محمد الحلواني....

*


----------



## فاو الجنوبي (30 أغسطس 2010)

تحية طيبة...هل من معلومات عن عيوب الشبكة البلورية


----------



## وردة النرجس (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيييييييير


----------



## ج.ناردين (24 أبريل 2011)

روعة
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------

